# Cascade Lodge ski week at Whistler 11/27-12/04



## Javelin (Oct 16, 2015)

Renting out a week at Cascade Lodge in Whistler village. 1BR, complimentary ski check, 2 hot tubs, heated pool. Minutes from the lifts, full kitchen, fireplace.

http://www.whistler-cascadelodge.com/

$600 for the week. Check in 11/27, check out 12/04


----------



## Javelin (Oct 17, 2015)

Also willing to trade for a ski week around Xmas/NYE time anywhere else


----------



## Javelin (Nov 3, 2015)

Price drop, $500


----------



## Javelin (Nov 14, 2015)

Drop, $450


----------



## Javelin (Nov 17, 2015)

Drop, $400


----------



## Javelin (Nov 22, 2015)

Price drop, $300.


----------



## Javelin (Nov 25, 2015)

price drop, $100


----------



## Javelin (Nov 26, 2015)

Free up for grabs


----------



## echino (Nov 26, 2015)

Javelin said:


> Free up for grabs



Unbelievable! Sent you PM.


----------

